# Discharge?! and to any c section ladies..



## elainegee

I stopped bleeding maybe a week or so ago but since then have had this discharge which is almost like the beginnings of your 'show' but not as thick and horrid looking. It is light brown in colour, slimy and is there every time i go to the toilet. I have my six week check up on Thursday but just wondered if anyone else has experienced this after their bleeding died down. i didn't have this last time around so curious as to what it could be...

Also to any ladies who have had sections, is your scar still discharging? I have had a slight discharge from my scar since the hospital i was told to keep it clean and put a dressing on it as it wasn't infected. which i have every day since leaving the hospital, it is still a little discharge on the right side and it doesn't seem to be going away. Again i will tell the doc at my six week check just wondering if any woman are in the same boat?


----------



## Elysian1c0

My C section scar is dry, but the browny discharge is just what I call "leftovers." The bleeding has stopped, but the old blodd is still coming out mixed with regular mucus discharge.
I have a question to add to this thread, if you don't mind...because I stopped bleeding over a week ago, and have been having "leftovers" since then, but today I had a good bit of bright red blood on my panty liner. WHY did I start bleeding again? It can't be my period, can it?


----------



## baby.love

I had alot of discharge after my bleeding stopped too, it was like EWCM but a tiny bit thicker and there was a hell of alot of it :blush: then about 10 days later my period started so i am assuming i was ovulating as my GP said it was highly possible.


----------



## Scally

Yep i do have the cervical discharge, have to wear a pantyliner still. i do not and have never had discharge from the scar, sounds like that needs to be checked out


----------



## Maffie

I had a clear discharge for about 10 days after the bleeding stopped. With my scar I had no discharge, it was slightly red where one of the beads had dug in my skin ( I had bead stitching) but I was told if it got moist, tacky or discharged to get it swabbed straight away.


----------



## ellismum

Definatley get the scar looked at hun. I had the same thing, I was told its "dead" blood escaping from the wound. Unfortunatley it then went on to get infected and took over 3 months to clear. In the meantime, avoid baths and clean the area with salty cooled boiled water frequently. Keep it as clean and dry (I used a hairdryer on low setting!!)


----------



## evakim

Yeah id get your scar looked at... i had a C section 13days ago and ive not had any discharge from it. I was told pretty much the same as everyone else, to keep it clean and dry! Mine is a little raised on my right side they said its just because its the side they ended the stiching on. My bleeding has started to die down and ive had no discharge as of yet. :shrug:


----------



## Maffie

After washing the wound I was advised to lie with the scar open to the air.


----------



## Pink1981

I would get the scar looked at. I was also told to keep it as clean and dry as poss and uncovered as much as poss too.
Cant help with the discharge question though as i haven't stopped bleeding yet.. although mine has been on and off for the past two weeks and everytime it starts up again i seem to have bright red blood x


----------



## RyleighsMommy

My scar did have some discharge several weeks after but that was because there was a part of my incision that kept trying to open. But now I dont have any problems. As far as the bleeding...I bled for 8wks after my csection and then it stopped and started again for 2wks after that. Im just now back to having regular periods and have stopped all the bleeding.


----------



## DizzyMoo

My section was only 6 days ago but i had no discharge at all from stitches & was told there shouldn't be any so get it checked to be safe hun, I stopped the red bleeding after 2 days & its been more browny slimy ish so just wearing a pantyliner. I was told the bleeding can start again once you're up & about more . After 6 wks ish i would of thought if the bleeding started again heavier it would of been a period :shrug:


----------

